# What I Woke Up To



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:laugh::hair:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Sigh* yeah. he has now decided it's a good place to sleep.:wallbang:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It does look nice and comfy. :-D


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My Nubian buckling has decided to do the same thing. Grrrrrrr


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness , how the heck did he get up there , lol....
No fun , i know .....how you going to keep him from getting up there ? Once they find a way , its really hard to stop them ....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks warm too, don't you think Karen? :lol:


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Crazy goaties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh those goats, they can get everywhere. :laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Later in the day I opened the window & yelled "Somebody get him out of there!"
Surprisingly, one of the girls nipped his butt but he just moved to the other end. :crazy:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nancy , that is hysterical , gotta give that doe a treat for that , :ROFL:
Maybe another doe will join in next time and give him a run for his money , lol.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Laura it WAS pretty funny!

On a serious side we had a prowler last night. We wouldn't have known but Deputy was going ballistic with serious aggressive barking. Suspect had left the road & came onto our property near enough to goat fence & Dep.
There have been break ins around here, one being our next door neighbors who installed cams.
I informed them of what had happened & they looked at their tapes. It shows a man coming into their yard through some bushes from our side & a very slow moving vehicle who picked him up.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That doe wasnt happy with Mr big butt standing on her food , lol...

Oh that is scary ! Thank goodness for Deputy ! Good idea with the cams , watching those tapes would've sent chills down my spine for sure !
That is terrifying IMO ! I hope they moved on and get caught.......right after someone else dog chews them up a little.

I walked in on robbers when i lived in Queens and was first married. They were upstairs , i walked in , saw my little dogs were terrified and heard voices and footsteps . I grabbed my dogs and ran like hell out the door and down the street , dropped my dogs in my friends gate and went back up to my house only to see a couple of hooded people running in back around my pool and over the deck and fencing. Scary stuff.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is terrible. I hope they catch the guys.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's terrible...good thing you have Deputy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Deputy is awesome ! Nancy has a picture of him standing with his goats looking really fierce. He is hanging his head looking at the camera saying , "go ahead , make my day" , its priceless. I hope they catch those jerks soon .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, how scary for sure, glad all is OK.


The goat thing is hilarious. :ROFL:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Laura that must have been terrifying!
The pic of Dep & kids was his first mid wife experience. We weren't even sure she was prego. We were outside, she was out of view but we heard him snap at a nosey yearling. A few minutes later a kid was crying. I ran down there just as she was having the other two. His careful gentleness licking them as they were coming out filled me with thankfulness & awe.

Many of the neighbors as well as law enforcement now have copy of the tape, along with mentioning that our dogs sounded the alarm.
There's a drug house down the road, County has been there many times.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Dep*




His first^


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww 

Those are Dep's babies


----------

